# eggs not hatching



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

how late can eggs hatch... i candled them the other day ( the day before they were suppposed to hatch ) and there was an air sac at the big end and a big dark space which showed that it was fertile ... that was about 2 days ago ... how late can eggs hatch like 21 days???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Normally I don't usually see anything when candling eggs around/before the 18th day, as the chick takes up the whole egg.

Are you sure the eggs are that far along-have they actually been incubated for 18 days? I would give it another few days, at least, just to be sure.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

im not too sure about the dates but i am pretty sure it has been about 18 days ... yeah ill give it a few more days or wait for the parents to abandon it......that it what i am seeing now a dark space .. the chick so i am pretty sure they are still alive lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ryan said:


> im not too sure about the dates but i am pretty sure it has been about 18 days ... yeah ill give it a few more days or wait for the parents to abandon it......that it what i am seeing now a dark space .. the chick so i am pretty sure they are still alive lol


If the embryo is still alive perhaps the eggs aren't that far along, I agree, just let the parents make the decision.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

it seems as if tho every time i post a problem here it is resolved while discussing it lol the eggs are hatching right now .. well one of them lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> it seems as if tho every time i post a problem here it is resolved while discussing it lol the eggs are hatching right now .. well one of them lol


That's a good thing! LOL


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Good deal*

Glad they are hatching.

Dead eggs develope a blotchy appearance, don't look right. Not only that but the parents won't sit on dead eggs for long. They know.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yippee!!!!! Glad to hear it!!


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

bad news the first chick hatched half way out and then died.. why would this happen? and the second chick is now trying to break through but i noticed that the egg was on the concrete floor (in a hole in the nest so i put a plastic pan with sand for it and now the parents are not sitting on it. it has been about an hour now at night... its not too cold tho and the egg is in an enclosed corner will it hatch and will the parents go back to it??


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

*.............*

i brought the egg inside and its in a cushion of toilet paper and under a lamp. i had left the light on in the loft so that the mother could find her way to the nest but she just cocked up her leg and went to sleep so i brought the egg in . is under the lamp good or would it be too bright for the chick inside?? please reply back quickly i dont want to kill the chick .


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You need to put the egg back with mom, put her back on the egg gently, it need to the warmth and moisture and stimulation she helps provide.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

well i threw out the egg this morning since i saw no movement and thought it was dead... when i threw it out it cracked and i saw it was alive so i helped him out. he is now under my lamp getting warm. what are they like as soon as they hatch? and when do they eat their first meal i.e how old ...thanks for the reply


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't keep him under the lamp, keep him warm like under a feather duster, and on a towel, with heating pad set on low underneath the towel.

The chick needs to be fed within a couple hours after it has hatched.

Do you have another hen with a hatchling this age that can feed it the pigeon milk? If not, you will need the kaytee baby bird formula.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

is there anything "homemade" that i can give it because those things don't sell here, are there any alternatives?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the crop milk substitute recipie thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

the little chick does not move much but when it does it stretches out its led and really moves lol but then it goes back to normal.... its heart beat also is very far apart like one second between each beat. is this normal???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It's looking for its parent to feed it, why don't you put it back under mom and see if she will feed it now, she has the crop milk. if mom won't take accept the little one, give it a small amount of formula, *but make sure the baby is warm for at least an hour first.*


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks a lot for the help i really appreciate it i will keep you updated on the progress or the chick he looks very strong thanks again.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I know this is a little late, but:
excerpt from "dead in shell youngsters"
"Towards the end of incubation, chicks usually die as a result of problems associated with hatching. As incubation ends the chick has to shift from getting its oxygen through the membranes that surround it, to breathing air and also re-absorb its yolk sac (which supplies it with both food and immunity). If the temperature or humidity is incorrect at this time these processes fail to occur correctly and the chick can die. "
"Embryonic Deaths At The End Of Incubation
Through incubation a membrane called the chorioallantois develops around the chick. The chorioallantois acts a bit like a human placenta, in that it delivers air to the embryo after it diffuses through the shell. At the end of incubation the chick must swap from a chorioallantoic respiration to breathing air. It does this in two stages. First it internally pips. This involves cutting a small hole into the air chamber at the end of the egg and starting to breath the air it contains. At this stage vibrations can be felt in the egg and chick will sometimes vocalize. After another 12-24 hours the chick then cracks the shell and breaths external air. While this is happening the last of the yolk sac (the chicks nutrition during incubation) is drawn into the navel (and eventually ends up as a tiny sac in the wall of the small intestine called Merkels diverticulum which lasts the whole life of the bird). Interestingly, during this time, the chick also drinks the clear fluid around it called the amniotic fluid. This amniotic fluid, and also the yolk sac contain the antibodies that protect the chick from infection in the first few weeks of life. 

While all this complex physiology is going on the chick is vulnerable to problems. Too high or low temperature or humidity during this time will adversely affect the chick. The usual problem, is however, too high a temperature, or too low a humidity. This combination causes the shell and shell membrane to become hard and dry. This can lead to even a healthy chick becoming exhausted. In addition to this, the chick quickly becomes dehydrated. I am sure many of you, myself included, have helped these chicks hatch only to find them dead later. These chicks die because they are dehydrated. Such chicks if given small drops of water will often suck them down greedily and survive. These dehydrated chicks are called sticky chicks because of the way they stick to the dry shell membranes. They are often found dead after hatching ¼ to1/2 the way. If removed from the shell they often have unabsorbed yolk sacs and there is often dry, gluggy albumen still in the egg. For consistently high hatch rates, it is vital the stock birds have access to either rain or a bath around this time. If not possible the underside of the hen and also the eggs can be lightly misted with water from a spray bottle. Ideally the nest box should have a temperature of 20-25 degrees celsius, and a humidity of 70%. If unsure, a thermometer and hygrometer can be placed in the nest box. 

In summary, in most lofts hatchability can be dramatically improved by three simple steps: 
Improving stock bird nutrition in the months prior to breeding. 
A fresh nest bowl for every round, and ongoing nest box hygiene. 
Access to rain or a bath around hatching. "


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

wow very informative lol i guess my first chick dies from dehydration.... everything said there was what i saw. the chick now is still alive (2 hrs since hatch) i was wandering tho it had not hatched untill i hatched it because i threw it away anyway since it was not supposed to hatch untill later on today or tomorrow even does that mean that it still thinks it is in the egg and that i dont have to feed it untill tomorrow??another thing ... what are the chances of a chick surviving in my/his position? thanks for the post


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> wow very informative lol i guess my first chick dies from dehydration.... everything said there was what i saw. the chick now is still alive (2 hrs since hatch) i was wandering tho it had not hatched untill i hatched it because i threw it away anyway since it was not supposed to hatch untill later on today or tomorrow even does that mean that it still thinks it is in the egg and that i dont have to feed it untill tomorrow??another thing ... what are the chances of a chick surviving in my/his position? thanks for the post


Ryan, where is the mother? If you don't get this baby warm and fed, it's going to die. Do the parents still have their nest? The first thing you should do is see if the mother will except the baby. You can put the baby in the nest that it came out of and show it to her. If it's been too long since you took the eggs she may not show any interest, but I believe it would be worth a shot. You can't wait until tomorrow to feed the baby. You probably need to try to feed it VERY soon if the parents won't except it back.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah ive fed it a few times so far for the day and he is warm and cozy, the mother rejected the eggs before it hatched and now i put back the little squaband showed the mother and she showed no interest so i am on my own .. me and the little guy. he seems very strong though but i dont want to get my hopes up. how often would a chick die being hand fed from the time it hatches?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> yeah ive fed it a few times so far for the day and he is warm and cozy, the mother rejected the eggs before it hatched and now i put back the little squaband showed the mother and she showed no interest so i am on my own .. me and the little guy. he seems very strong though but i dont want to get my hopes up. how often would a chick die being hand fed from the time it hatches?


I've actually never fed one from day one. Most of mine are about 7 days old or older.
I would think though, if nothing else is wrong with the baby, with the correct food and correct amount of food consistently he should do just fine. Fed and warm are the most important things. 
Most hand raised babies don't grow as fast as one that is cared for by it's parents, but they do catch up eventually.
Just give it your best shot is all I can say and if you have problems or questions, you know where to get the answers.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

trust me lol i will ask every possible question i have. i talked to my uncle today who raises baby birds from day 1 all the time and he gave me some advice so i guess the chances of him living have just increased. thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

how many times a day do you have to feed the squab?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> how many times a day do you have to feed the squab?


Every time his crop is empty, you need to feed him. It really depends on how much food you get into them at one sitting. Don't want to overstuff though and don't feed as long as you can feel food in the crop. New food on top of old food in the crop is trouble for sure.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

why would this be trouble... is the crop supposed to have in air? because the crop on my little guy is like a big bubble when empty


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

squab is still alive and well ... i just picked him up to feed him and he started to squeak. i really think he is going to make it. the formula for the crop milk is too confusing i am using gerber baby food and its cheap and works like a charm. he would eat untill his crop is full about 5 times a day. when do their eyes open??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ryan said:


> why would this be trouble... is the crop supposed to have in air? because the crop on my little guy is like a big bubble when empty


No, this is not normal. When the crop is empty, it should be flat and not bubble like. The baby may have a ruptured air sac which is causing this bubble thing.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ryan said:


> squab is still alive and well ... i just picked him up to feed him and he started to squeak. i really think he is going to make it. the formula for the crop milk is too confusing i am using gerber baby food and its cheap and works like a charm. he would eat untill his crop is full about 5 times a day. when do their eyes open??


It would be much better if you could get a baby bird formula from the pet store like Kaytee Exact .. there are other brands also. I'm glad that the Gerber baby food seems to be working, but it really isn't the best thing for the baby pigeon. I hope your baby does make it and commend you for doing the fine job you have thus far!

Terry


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

the crop is flat when empty now i dont know why it was like that before. the little chick is very energetic and looks very healthy. i cannot obtain the kaytee formula because it is not available down here and to import it would take too long. he is two days old now and is looking good. when do their eyes open(after how many days?)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> the crop is flat when empty now i dont know why it was like that before. the little chick is very energetic and looks very healthy. i cannot obtain the kaytee formula because it is not available down here and to import it would take too long. he is two days old now and is looking good. when do their eyes open(after how many days?)


Usually their eyes open around 4 or 5 days old. You may not be able to find Kaytee, but there must be another brand of some kind. Surely someone in your area, at some point, has had to raise a baby bird.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

lol i talked to the president of the club here and he said that he had never done it but i am going good with the baby formula. my uncle said that he raised too many birds on the formula and the chick is still alive going on to day 4 now so i think that the baby formula is good enough. and VERY few people in barbados keep pigeons (theres only 12 people in the club) or birds furthermore so it doesnt make sense for a pet store to bring it in if its not going to sell. thanks a lot tho


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

its now day 5 and the squab is doing great! should i feed him if he still has food in his crop? he acts like if hes starving when he still has food in his crop....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> its now day 5 and the squab is doing great! should i feed him if he still has food in his crop? he acts like if hes starving when he still has food in his crop....


No, never put new food on top of old food that is still in the crop. The crop needs to empty completely before you feed again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ryan said:


> its now day 5 and the squab is doing great! should i feed him if he still has food in his crop? he acts like if hes starving when he still has food in his crop....


How long has he had food in his crop?


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

a long time since yesterday afternoon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ryan said:


> a long time since yesterday afternoon


OK. That's not good. Sounds like his crop has stopped up....hold on.......how are the birds poops? Is he pooping??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21918

Read this thread. I know you aren't feeding Exact, but I believe the same principles apply.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> OK. That's not good. Sounds like his crop has stopped up....hold on.......how are the birds poops? Is he pooping??


they are normal i guess i have not fed him since like 12 today and he is fine.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks a lot i think he'll be fine


----------



## Hussain21 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone ..

I have two pairs of fantails , they have laid egg several times and 90% of the times egg don't hatch ... my black pair has laid 6 pairs of egg and I had only got one chick out of them. White pair has laid more than 7 time and got only one pair ... 

The weather is tropical .. not to cold not to hot and feed them corn and other mix grain. 

They are very healthy pigeons, looking for advice what could be going wrong that the eggs don't hatch..

Thank you in advance,
Deen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes people trim the feathers as they get in the way of mating. You would maybe have to google it to find out how they do it.


----------

